
The New York Times iPhone App - I Love It, But Here are 10 Suggestions - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/08/04/the-new-york-times-iphone-app-i-love-it-but-here-are-10-suggestions/
======
jedc
It's definitely my favorite app, as well. I download the paper before I leave
in the morning, so when my train into work dives into the tunnels, I can catch
up on the news before I even show up at my desk! (Much more productive than
spending the first 30 minutes of my day at the nytimes website.)

------
aquaphile
I prefer their WAP site (mobile.nytimes.com) to the iPhone app. The website
loads faster due to the emphasis on text over images, and you can scroll past
the adds. The app requires too much bandwidth and the ad placement is
persistent and annoying.

